# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Korean Suspension system

## David Mcleary

Almost all of the modern made Chinese swords I have seen have this http://www.qing-zhong.com/forum/uplo...uff/suspension kind of belt suspension system (except for Han styled swords). Qing Zhong offers this http://www.qing-zhong.com/forum/uplo...uff/suspension which I believe is what the modern piece is meant to simulate. Im guessing that the modern pieces are the way they are because swords are no longer worn in china (I havent seen any Chinese martial arts that wear swords) so they dont need to be functional. Many Korean sabers and swords also have this modern part, would the Qing suspension system in the link above also have been use in Korea?

----------

